# Yeomans Meat / livefood suppliers



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

If there are any wholesalers or shops reading this who use Yeomans for anything please read .. This morning Luke Yeoman and 2 of his henchmen turned up mob handed at a Reptile Store, locked the owner in, took all the phones off him and demanded he paid them a bill they reckon went back 3 years or they would seriously hurt him. The owner escaped via the backdoor while Luke Yeoman and his mob were emptying the store of animals and dry stock into their van. The Reptile shop owner used the on site forklift to block lukes van in and called the police.. Luke Yeoman and co were arrested and are now in custody.. If you use these thugs please think hard .....


----------



## mantella (Sep 2, 2007)

I wasn't aware Luke Yeomans could still walk hardly. Never mind pull this off.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

mantella said:


> I wasn't aware Luke Yeomans could still walk hardly. Never mind pull this off.


He can walk fine but is also turning up with his henchmen..


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there, i must say i hate this sort of thing being posted on the site. I have been a customer of Luke Yeomans for many years and have no problems whatsoever, infact Luke often sends me freebies when he has surplus, perhaps i get this treatment because i pay my weekly bill without any problem. Luke also runs one of the most important sancturary's to reptile conservation in this country, and should be praised for his efforts. 

People please do not take in this negative propoganda, its easy to try destroy a small business via a forum because of a personnal problem of some sort.

Thank you


----------



## muru (Apr 27, 2008)

Agreed, very petty having to put this on a forum, the place is becoming an online Jeremy Kyle show....not good!

I also have been using Mr. Yeomans for a while now and had no issue whatsoever, but as mentioned somewhere above if their are outstanding debts from that time frame do you honestly expect a business to let it slide?


----------



## rogersspider2007 (Apr 2, 2007)

forums seem to be a slanging ground for everything


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

too true mate. Anyways, just thought id post Lukes website as im sure he wouldn't mind, as he's doing some great work with it, a true professional 

please all check out www.kingcobrasanctuary.com


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

muru said:


> Agreed, very petty having to put this on a forum, the place is becoming an online Jeremy Kyle show....not good!
> 
> I also have been using Mr. Yeomans for a while now and had no issue whatsoever, but as mentioned somewhere above *if their are outstanding debts from that time frame do you honestly expect a business to let it slide?*


Maybe not, but thats what debt collectors are there for. Very unprofessional visiting a business with heavies!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Maybe not, but thats what debt collectors are there for. *Very unprofessional visiting a business with heavies*!


agreed, thats not how you legally run a business


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

The apparent debt was made up of duplicated invoices made by Lukes mother it was agreed at the time with her and another girl called Sarah that there was a problem with the invoice system. When the shops accountants looked into the invoices they found that Yeomans had been paid up to date and the account was clear. Now this was over 3 years ago and the shop in question had not heard anything since, until the day Luke and co doorstepped him.
When Luke was charged and released by the police himself and his bully boys turned up again at the shop demanding money or stock. The police were called again and took them away. Luke Yeoman himself told one of the workers "The worst thing you could have done was to phone the police I know where you live". You can all defend this guy as much as you like at the end of the day put yourself in the guys shoes at the shop he has forced entry, held an employee against his will with threats of violence and made threats to this guys home and kiddies. He may be desperate but thinkind he can go about extorting money out of people is WAY out of order. If he had turned up on his own maybe but with thugs too ??...


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

If this is now a legal thing, and it appears it now is, I would advise people to say very little. Any forthcoming case could be jeopardised.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I agree, I dont think this thread is a very good idea, purely because of the legal implications, IMO it should be removed.


----------



## sophiep (Jul 29, 2009)

I put the thread up to let people know who use Yeomans exactly what people they are dealing with and hopefully prevent anyone else going through the same ordeal. I have seen the CCTV footage of this ordeal and its not something I would wish on anyone.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

No I agree its not nice at all, I just wouldnt want anything to potentially jeopordise a case, or to cause more problems


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

sophiep said:


> I put the thread up to let people know who use Yeomans exactly what people they are dealing with and hopefully prevent anyone else going through the same ordeal. I have seen the CCTV footage of this ordeal and its not something I would wish on anyone.


Ands thats why this should vanish for now, minor things can swing a case one way or another.


----------



## lizard wizard (Jun 9, 2009)

hes actually done this to few people and i think personally its a good thing that this has been to our attention if it was never bought to our attention then someone could get seriously hurt next time and,i think the owner of the shop did well not to get seriously injured


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

lizard wizard said:


> hes actually done this to few people and i think personally its a good thing that this has been to our attention if it was never bought to our attention then someone could get seriously hurt next time and,i think the owner of the shop did well not to get seriously injured


He sounds a lovely bloke.......................NOT!


----------

